# Lets go OILERS! yee haa 2-0 win for the oil...



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

*Ducks vs oilers*

lackluster game but got the job done:clap:

Okay the oilers in the third were skating like apes...they are lucky to have pulled the rabbit out of the hat. But WAY TO GO OILERS!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Depends on your point of view. I thought they played superb hockey.

Whatever.

The important thing is, they are the only Canadian team left in the series for the cup.

They now become Canada's team!


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

PARTAY!!!!!!!!!! WOOOT!!!!!!

I wanna fly back to Edmonton to join the party on Whyte Ave... oh well I'll do that when we beat Anaheim.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

What was the situation in the streets of Edmonton after the game? I have not heard of any problems, which is a good sign.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

There were 20,000 on the streets last night, but no trouble. They were described as "raucous" by police, but nothing more.


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

SINC said:


> There were 20,000 on the streets last night, but no trouble. They were described as "raucous" by police, but nothing more.



Clearly my comedic scolding in another thread has made them see the light! 

:clap:


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

> "Kaleigh McNeil, 20, stood on a bus shelter and lifted her turquoise bra. "I had a major rush because the Oilers won and I just had to show all the people my (breasts)," she said. "


atta girl.....


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

I thought Sinc no longer watched NHL hockey?

A very classy move by edmonton fans to actually cheer during the American anthem, as a backhanded retaliation for San Jose fans that booed during ours.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Carex said:


> I thought Sinc no longer watched NHL hockey?


I don't watch the regular season. I only get involved when the playoffs begin, then I'm a fan of whatever Canadian team is still in.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

It would be nice to see the Stanley Cup return to Edmonton. We shall see.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Oilers vs The Ducks, looks like it should be some fast paced hockey. Same in the other seriers between Sabres and Hurricanes.

Mike Peca was flying last night in the first period. Havent seen him do that in a while. Great goaltending by DR and Pronger is a monster on D once again. Go Oilers!


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I think the Ducks are going to slow the game down so I think they should be shot for that. Duckhunting anyone?

GO OILERS GO.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Excelsior, Oilers!!! On to the Stanley Cup.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Dr.G. said:


> Excelsior, Oilers!!! On to the Stanley Cup.


Let's just try to eliminate the Ducks for now. One step at a time folks!


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

I am impressed with the ducks they seem to play a good game...but as always I have only cheered Canadian teams and Edmonton so here is to Stanley back in Canada!

I wonder if they could make a game like duck hunting ( original Nintendo with a gun) with the Oilers/ ducks series coming up. But instead of hurting the ducks every time they got hit they turned and played against thier own team for 5 seconds then back to normal:heybaby: 

All the best to Edmonton....

Stanley cup oh those Oilers are going to win a huh a huh! circa 1983 (630 Ched- Edmonton song they made up!)


----------



## jicon (Jan 12, 2005)

Uggghhh.... let me be a lesson to everyone.

I'd been poking fun at a guy at work, who seemed to miraculously believe the Oilers were going somewhere this year... back in January... Come February, I made him a bet... I owe him $5 for every round the Oilers make it thru to, including the Stanley Cup. He owed me $5 for every round they didn't make it.... "bbbbut the bet's off if the Oilers don't make the playoffs, alright???"


Sure... this was a free $20 lunch, IF the Oilers were to make it to the playoffs. Whadda you know... 8th seed... matched against the Red Wings of all teams... I started getting a bit hungry.

Well, I'm chewing on my own tongue now.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Battle starts tonight! Anyone willing to throw out predictions on the series? I am going with Oilers in six in this round.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

overkill said:


> Battle starts tonight! Anyone willing to throw out predictions on the series? I am going with Oilers in six in this round.


Oilers in 5.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Oilers in 7. They are losing going in to the final minute of game 7 when Ryan Smyth ties it up with 45 seconds left in regulation time. A goal by Shawn Horcoff half way through the second OT wins it for the Oilers.

NOTE -- If I am exactly correct, I expect to be able to talk about doxies in ANY and ALL threads in which I choose to contribute. Fair enough???


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Suits me fine.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sinc, you laugh, but I did the same thing back in 1969 when I predicted the Mets getting into the World Series and winning. This was when they were sagging in 3rd place towards the end of the regular season. So long as I don't watch the game on TV the Oilers will win.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Today's Edmonton Sun cartoon is a hoot!


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

City of Champions.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

My wife, who is from Calgary, and has lived in Edmonton, told me that Calgary is the "City of Champions".


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

I believe it was (is?) the official City of Edmonton slogan. Calgary's may have been: Let Those Eastern Bastards Freeze in the Dark.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Not sure, Beej. Not really sure. Go Oilers!!!


----------



## applebook (Aug 4, 2004)

Go Sabres!!! :heybaby:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

If the Oilers lose this round, this is who I would like to see win. Some team from New York State needs to win once again.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

1-0 Oilers as I "watch" the game unfold online.

http://www.cbs.sportsline.com/nhl/scoreboard


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

1-1. Sorry, I just wanted to see the replay of the Michael Peca short-handed goal with an assist to Dwayne Roloson. I shall not watch anymore so the Oilers can now go onward to victory.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

We appreciate your efforts on our behalf, Dr. G.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Oilers win 3-1. Luckily, I stopped watching the game on TV with the score tied 1-1. This helped give Edmonton the edge they needed to go on to victory.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Well done Oilers. Hopefully then can take a 2-0 lead going home and really push for the finals! Excellent goaltending again last night by DR. He is looking ever more confident with each passing game, although he is going to have to figure out how to keep his mask on


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

overkill said:


> Well done Oilers. Hopefully then can take a 2-0 lead going home and really push for the finals! Excellent goaltending again last night by DR. He is looking ever more confident with each passing game, although he is going to have to figure out how to keep his mask on


Yes, it DOES fall off at the most inopportune times for the opposition, does it not?


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

SINC said:


> Yes, it DOES fall off at the most inopportune times for the opposition, does it not?


The one that really caught my eye was in game 6 versus the sharks where they Oilers were killing their penalty and the shot went of DR's mask just enough for him to shake it off and get a whistle blown for a rest in play for their top PK unit while he had to go and get the strap fixed on it. Smart play indeed.

I also remember what Greg Millen said about punching large chucks out of the ice so that at the right time he could point them out to the ref and during the repair work, his team could rest their best players to continue on the same shift. Sneaky guys, these goalies!


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

After the Sens were soundly thrashed by Buffalo, I was despondent and wanted nothing more to do with the play-offs. And then the San Jose fans booed the Canadian anthem, and that instantly turned me into an Oilers fan for the rest of the season. Thank you San Jose fans, and the amazing come-back Oilers, for getting me back into the good ol' hockey game! :clap: 
(Insert smiley-wearing-hockey-helmet here)


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Sabres steal one from Carolina tonight. Road teams have already taken home field advantage away from their opponents. Lets hope the Oilers can continue their fantastic play tomorrow.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

We are off tonight to watch the game in our neighbourhood pub who installed a new 109" HD TV this week. Not normally open on Sundays, they are opening from 6:00 to midnight just for the game.

If we can win tonight, a sweep might just be in the making. Go Oilers!


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

Well, the oilers are makin it! I think anahiem is still an awesome team with lots of firepower! Thanks to Roli he is a hero and deserves some serious praise...I think my good luck is from me only catching the third period of play! so here goes the onward and upward to the stanley cup and the glory days of the 80's! 

Roli's one save tonight reminded me of a Grant Fuhr save of long ago


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Well faught game bythe Oilers. They are showing what true playoff hockey. DR is simply awesome right now and it seems like he can see the puck through any maze in front of him. Wonderful saves from him all night long. I saw him challenging a couple shooters from the hash marks. You know that is the sign of a confident goalie.

Pronger once again is playing monster hockey on defense and helping clear the path for Dwayne to see the puck all the way. Up 2-0 and going home, it is all well deserved! Go Oilers!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I guess I shall not watch the Oilers on TV anymore................at least until they win the Stanley Cup. Seems when I don't watch, they win.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Well that's two down and two to go.

Oilers won games three and four against the Sharks by identical scores of 6 - 3.

Now we have identical scores of 3 - 2 in games one and two. Surely this is a good luck omen!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Got a wonderful letter of thank sent to me and signed by the entire Oilers team thanking me for NOT watching them on TV. They invited me NOT to come to see them win the Stanley Cup. Next year, I shall not even think about the NY Rangers, so maybe they will win the Stanley Cup next season. We shall see.


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

Dr G, you are hilarious! (letter from Oil ers) _  I like I said earlier only watch the third period thats my luck...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

imactheknife, I also received season passes to next year's Oilers home game if I promise not to come. My brother-in-law lives in Edmonton, so I shall send him two and Sinc the other two.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

I'm sure the Leafs would be willing to offer you a very lucrative package to not show up.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Beej, I am not allowed to divulge the offer made by the Leafs and Habs. However, if a new 17" MacPro shows up on the doorstep of everyone in The Shang, you shall know it was a good trade not to show up at the Leafs or Habs home games.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Dr.G. said:


> Beej, I am not allowed to divulge the offer made by the Leafs and Habs. However, if a new 17" MacPro shows up on the doorstep of everyone in The Shang, you shall know it was a good trade not to show up at the Leafs or Habs home games.


Marc,
if you had anything to do with the dismissal of Pat Quinn and his cabal, I have only one thing to say to you; "God Bless you !"
:clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Michael, PQ's rude remark about out doxies pups ("They look like little pieces of ####!") did him in, since the owners of the Leafs raise mini long haired doxies.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Dr.G. said:


> ("They look like little pieces of ####!")


Wieners?


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

GO OILERS GO

In 1990 I finally became a hockey fan at the age of 6, and what a year it was when my hometown Oilers went on to beat Boston in 5 games to win the cup.

16 years later, I'm feeling the excitement again 

I am so going to Whyte Ave to PARTAY!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sinc, think of a 4-letter word, which rhymes with "hit". The Leafs have to get back to fundamentals, just like the Oilers did this year. The Oilers have no high-priced "super stars" (a term I use lightly since I saw the likes of Gordie Howe, Bobby Orr, Bobby Hull, et al, play at Madison Square Garden when I was a teenager) on their team. They play to win, not for personal glory.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

dona83 said:


> GO OILERS GO
> 
> 
> I am so going to Whyte Ave to PARTAY!


I know you won't behave like the minority that are trashing Whyte Ave. and spoiling it for the well behaved fans. No swinging from lamp posts, OK?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Back in 1994, when the NY Rangers FINALLY won a Stanley Cup, I realized that they had not won a Cup in my lifetime.............and I was born in 1948!!!!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sinc, if I send you two of my Oilers season tickets, you have to promise NOT to hang out on Whyte Ave. That was part of the deal.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

Dr.G. said:


> Michael, PQ's rude remark about out doxies pups ("They look like little pieces of ####!") did him in, since the owners of the Leafs raise mini long haired doxies.


they certainly don't know how to "raise" a professional hockey franchise other than "raising" ticket prices


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Michael, how much is a good seat to watch the Leafs these days?


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Lets see if the Sabres are also able to steal 2 on the road and head home feeling as good as the Oilers. That would be a nice final to see as both teams play the similar style and it would provide some fast paced hockey with stellar goaltending as both DR and RM are winning games single handedly for their teams.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Edmonton up 1-0 as I "watch" online. Go Oilers!!!!!!!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

The first period was one of those hockey stupid things when tempers ruined fine hockey.

Will they ever learn in the NHL that fighting isn't cool?

Probably not.

Sadly, nor will the Neanderthal fans that thrive on it.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

2-0 what a goal by Peca. Upstairs where grandma hides the cookies!


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Wow 3-0!!!! What a goal! Oilers just ate their wheaties!


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Unbelievable hockey right now by Edmonton. This is great playoff hockey,


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

4-0! Pronger with a bullet! Still on the powerplay! yikes!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Ducks finally got one. But too little to late?


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

4-2 now....best be careful...losing momentum...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

The Oilers slacked off and nearly paid the price, but talk about "dead ducks"!

They may as well take the loss in Edmonton on Thursday and head home. They can't win it now.

On to the cup Edmonton!


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I nearly got a heart attack there... funny thing at 4-0 Mee-rim said "aw this is boring, I want some drama".... at 4-3 with my fist clutched in my hair, i asked her "is this dramatic enough for you?" and she was smiling at me "yea yea yea"


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Wow, almost turned out to be an Ottawa-Buffalo game 1 scenario and that would not have been good at all. Oilers played a good game, except for a 10 min span were I think they forgot they were playing hockey.

On to game 4 and hopefully the cup after that!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Guess I was way off in my predicition of a 4-2 Oilers win, but at least they won.


----------



## JPL (Jan 21, 2005)

Well that was an exciting 3rd period, most entertaining hockey I have seen in some time. It shows how the game is run on emotion and home ice means something at times. I would really like to see ED vs Buff.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

JPL said:


> Well that was an exciting 3rd period, most entertaining hockey I have seen in some time. It shows how the game is run on emotion and home ice means something at times. I would really like to see ED vs Buff.


I agree. An Edmonton vs Buffalo finally would provide some great action with stellar goaltending. I could see that one going to 7 games.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I agree Ed vs Buf would be :clap:
Edmonton was running out steam that last 15 minutes.
Lots of flu on the team I heard.
I LIKE, the new rules.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Edmonton had five players, playing with the flu yesterday. Likely explains the "coasting" in the first half of the third when they very nearly got into major trouble.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Like the players have said, the team doctor is the hardest working person in the organization at this moment! Should let him lift Lord Stanley if they win it


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Like the players have said, the team doctor is the hardest working person in the organization at this moment! Should let him lift Lord Stanley if they win it." Agreed, along with the equipment manager. Of course, my not watching the game, and sending them some chicken soup via Doxie Express did not hurt, n'est pas?

Go Oilers!!!!!!!!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Glad to hear you sent the chicken soup. They can use all the help they can get for the next series.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I think Roli's loose helmet should hold the Stanley Cup too lol seriously, $20 says a loose goalie helmet results in delay of game next year, but since it's not in the rule book yet good for Roli


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

*Go Oilers*

Won't say the S word, i'll just say we don't want to go back to Anaheim

Let's go Oilers let's go!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

dona83, go ahead and say "Sweep". So long as I don't watch on TV, they shall win. We shall see.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Dr.G. said:


> dona83, go ahead and say "Sweep". So long as I don't watch on TV, they shall win. We shall see.


 You that watched the third period of game 3 from the 7 minute mark didn't you!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

No, the last time I saw them play was a couple of games ago when they were winning 1-0. I turned on the TV and watched about 10 seconds of the game..........just as Anaheim scored the tying goal. I have not see any live TV of their games since. This way, they get to win the Stanley Cup.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I'm really enjoying the "new rules" hockey. :clap:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

MacDoc, there seems to be more skating and precision passing with these new rules, along with much more scoring.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Lots of emotion tonight for game 4. I hope to see the Oiler come flying from the get go. First goal will be very important for them. Rollie will be key once again.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

http://www.singforcanada.ca/o_canada.mp3


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

http://members.shaw.ca/tunebook/mapleaf.mid


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

http://www.baseballhalloffame.org/exhibits/online_exhibits/1951/sounds/thomson_sound.mp3

Miracles DO happen. Keep the Faith, mes ami. Paix.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Yikes, down 2 - 0. Oilers in trouble?


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

geeze i go to throw the frisbee around and come back to this? no good, no good at all.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Dr. G. please turn of your televison  :-(


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Oilers come back, now only down 4 - 3.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Good game - very enjoyable :clap: 3 on 3 hockey !


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Silence...

Time to suit up for game five. Roli's still awesome, hope the guys in front of him have the nerve to help him out.


----------



## Canuckmakem (Jan 12, 2006)

As a Flames fan I do have to say:

*LETS GO DUCKS!!!!!*

Anyone But Edmonton....


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

The same Ducks that knocked off your Flames? loser.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Dr. G. please turn of your televison". Dona83, "Death before Dishonor". I shall NOT watch game five on TV and wake up the next morning to an Oilers win.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Good game for the ducks. They had nothing to lose and really plastered the Oilers D with a lot of offense and finally got a lot of shots on Rollie. Flow of the game was ruined a few times with costly penalties and that killed momentum for the Oilers, especially in the second period when it looked like the could have tied the game up at 4-4. 

Game 5 is saturday, I look to see the Oilers bounce back strong. As said before, that 1st goal is key. Go Oilers!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Don't look for an Oil win in game 5 in anaheim. My bet is they will lose and return to win at home in game 6.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

SINC said:


> Don't look for an Oil win in game 5 in anaheim. My bet is they will lose and return to win at home in game 6.


i dunno. it could be what buffalo did to ottawa in game 5. why oh why do they always put a forward on defense for power plays and then get burned when the guy walks around alfresson like he was a pillon! grrrr...anyways. once again...Go OILERS!


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

overkill said:


> why oh why do they always put a forward on defense for power plays


That's nothing. In the Carolina-Buffalo game the other night, the Hurricanes had five forwards on the ice late in the game when they were trying to catch up.

Go Whalers...err...Hurricanes!

James


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Dr.G. said:


> "Dr. G. please turn of your televison". Dona83, "Death before Dishonor". I shall NOT watch game five on TV and wake up the next morning to an Oilers win.


I think it is I who should not watch game 5. Go watch game 5, Dr. G.

First period, I saw Anaheim score 3 goals against us while at a bar.

Second period, I was on the bus going home, missed the 3 goals we got back (and the 2 goals they scored).

Third period, watched it from home, the empty netter scored on us.

:-(

And since Canuckmakem still ticks me off, I cheered for Calgary in 2004 because I felt it was a Canadian and sportsmanlike thing to do, and I think I should no longer seeing how you guys think you're all that you ungrateful piece of Oh Henry chocolate bar. BOO CALGARY, I'm so glad the Ducks beat you, and remember, C is for CHOKED, and C is for CHILLED, because the flames have been extinguished. Don't take it out on us because we're good.

GO OILERS GO.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

SINC said:


> Don't look for an Oil win in game 5 in anaheim. My bet is they will lose and return to win at home in game 6.


Ahh SINC, the time-honoured _reverse jinx_ -- very crafty. 

Naaah, the Oilers won't win the next one - no way.

(go Oilers)


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

GratuitousApplesauce said:


> Ahh SINC, the time-honoured _reverse jinx_ -- very crafty.
> 
> 
> 
> (go Oilers)


I thought so!


----------



## Mugatu (Mar 31, 2005)

dona83 said:


> Don't take it out on us because we're good.


A- He's joking. It's a friendly rivalry here.
B- The Oil haven't made the finals yet... and they really only have grounds to gloat if they win the Cup. Otherwise, they're only 'just-as-good' as the Flames in 2004.

Personally, the Flames were out of balance this season. You can't win a game with only one guy on the team that knows how to put the puck in the net. I'm looking forward to some scoring aquisitions. Offence + Kipper = a good team.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

There are Oilers and Flames fans in my office, you should see the badmouthing that goes on here.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

dona83, we should join forces and neither watch the Oilers on TV until they are able to hoist the Stanley Cup aloft when they win it ALL.


----------



## Mugatu (Mar 31, 2005)

dona83 said:


> There are Oilers and Flames fans in my office, you should see the badmouthing that goes on here.


That's what happens when there's at least two Starbucks on each street corner. 

Actually, I just had a disgruntled Flames fan in my office. He's cheering for the Oilers though... eventhough it's half-heartedly. 

Woo, Go Oil!


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Tied at 2 games in the Buffalo-Carolina series. Gerber with a shutout....hmm game 7 seems likely now...if edmonton can win tomorrow, they could get a nice break before the finals begin.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

It would be great if the Oilers can put it away tonight as they really do need the rest. It has been a long grind to date.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sinc, yes, rest is badly needed for the Oilers. Let it be over tonight. I shall not watch.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

*Any Whyte Avenue reports??*

Well, there it is, the Oilers are off to the big dance, and they get a much deserved week of rest. :clap: 

Any Whyte Avenue reports much appreciated!! It's Saturday night, it should be nuts there.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I watched the game! 

LET'S GO OILERS LET'S GO!
LET'S GO OILERS LET'S GO!
LET'S GO OILERS LET'S GO!

The ultimate Oilers fan/party site http://www.bluemile.ca
Warning, intended for mature audiences only, viewer discretion is advised.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

GratuitousApplesauce said:


> Ahh SINC, the time-honoured _reverse jinx_ -- very crafty.
> 
> Naaah, the Oilers won't win the next one - no way.
> 
> (go Oilers)


Well, it worked, didn't it?


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Fantastics PK all night long. Rollie was the star of the series and is on the way to the Conn Smyth with his play. The bar was loud tonight  Go Oilers....lots of good rest now for the guys who may still be under the flu bug.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

You know, with a week's rest, we just might have a chance at Lord Stanley.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

SINC said:


> You know, with a week's rest, we just might have a chance at Lord Stanley.


Leaf fans have had a 39 year rest without a chance at Lord Stanley's cup.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> Leaf fans have had a 39 year rest without a chance at Lord Stanley's cup.


The Leafs have fans?


----------



## JPL (Jan 21, 2005)

Well done Oilers and now to root for the Sabers, I would love to see that series. In that event, I don't really care who wins, it would be fun just to watch.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> Leaf fans have had a 39 year rest without a chance at Lord Stanley's cup.


http://www.ehmac.ca/attachment.php?attachmentid=1363&d=1144262798

  :lmao:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sinc, this was the case with many NY Rangers fans until they finally won in 1994. I had the chance to see the Leafs in action during their glory days in the mid-60s, watching them pick apart my beloved Rangers at Madison Square Garden.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Who ever wins tonights game 5 between Buff and Carolina, I believe goes on to win the series...You know that all the Oiler players will be watching the game tonight. Well done once again!


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

3-3 in the buf/car game right now. looks like OT maybe on the schedule.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

a win for CAR and we have our finals ready to go...going to be a tough game to win in buffalo tonight.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

EDM - CAR final is set....should be a good one. Even though I was hoping for a BUF - EDM final, I can see this one being a battle also.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Oil in 6?


----------



## JPL (Jan 21, 2005)

Well I was hoping for a Buff-Edm series, I think that would have been easier for Edm. Car may prove to be a tough foe. This one could easily go either way, who wants it more? Heart may just make the difference.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

SINC said:


> Oil in 6?


Thats what I am hoping for.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Just got a deal on the last three seats left in Rexall Place for the Oilers games four and five against Carolina for $500 each. Anyone want the other two?


----------



## RevMatt (Sep 10, 2005)

Bob the Angry Flower, a native Edmontonian, says it best:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I stand by what I wrote on May 19th --

"Oilers in 7. They are losing going in to the final minute of game 7 when Ryan Smyth ties it up with 45 seconds left in regulation time. A goal by Shawn Horcoff half way through the second OT wins it for the Oilers.

NOTE -- If I am exactly correct, I expect to be able to talk about doxies in ANY and ALL threads in which I choose to contribute. Fair enough???"


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I'm enjoying the playoffs this year with the new rules far more than any other time tho I do miss Peter Forsberg.

Just dipping my toe in the World Cup next on GolTV.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

In the early part of the season, I thought that I was reading the scores incorrectly when I saw some of the football like scores being reported in the NHL.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Game 1 tomorrow night. I look for the Oilers to open the series with another strong road win, with Rollie being first star.


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

*Go Team Go!*

I hope it is a good series and not simply a blow-out for <span style="text-decoration: line-through;">Carolina</span> Edmonton!

I do find it amusing that the news and sports casters continue to comment that the only reason these teams are competitive is because of the 'new' NHL and its salary cap. Otherwise, small market teams simply could not compete.

Wasn't Carolina there a couple of years ago? I've heard of a team in the southern half of Alberta (sometimes referred to as the new centre of the universe) that made it to the finals the last time they were held. And, didn't the Rangers, sorry Dr. G, suck despite having an enormously high payroll in the late 90s?

James


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"And, didn't the Rangers, sorry Dr. G, suck despite having an enormously high payroll in the late 90s?" True. I hate it when professional sports teams try to buy their way to the World Series, Stanley Cup, Super Bowl or the NBA title. Sadly, many of these teams are/have been in NYC.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Looks like the Oilers have their legs so far....good sign. Too bad they dont seem to be able to get clean shots on net yet.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

1-0 EDM....great checking in the offensive zone! Pisani!!!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I am still not watching the game (on TV), so this should help Edmonton with their victory.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Yikes, the Oilers do NOT look as sharp as they did two weeks ago. Hope that is not an omen of things to come.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

2-0...Pronger The Sniper! What a nice shot on the penalty shot! Good call by the ref.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

overkill said:


> 2-0...Pronger The Sniper! What a nice shot on the penalty shot! Good call by the ref.


:clap:

Pronger has them alive now!


----------



## Mugatu (Mar 31, 2005)

BAH!

31 seconds left. 

Oh well, the Oilers play better when they're desperate.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Well, the Oil can't handle this Carolina team.

Nice try but no cup this year.

Drat!


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Well unfortunately loss I mean with Staios screwing up on the pinch, leaving Roli to hang dry on a few goals, Bergeron creaming whoever it was (Whitney? Wesley?) into Roli, Smith mishandling the puck behind the net giving it up to Brind A'Mour.... no wait...

I BLAME IT ON CONKLIN. I MEAN SURE IT'S NOT HIS FAULT HE GOT PULLED INTO THE GAME BUT SCREW HIM FOR NOT STEPPING UP HIS GAME. WHERE'S MARKANNEN? WHY WASN'T HE THE BACKUP GOALIE TONIGHT LIKE HE WAS ALL THE OTHER NIGHTS? WHY CONKLIN? WHY?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Well, the Oil can't handle this Carolina team.

Nice try but no cup this year.

Drat!"

Ye of little faith, Sinc. Of all people!?!?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Dr.G. said:


> Ye of little faith, Sinc. Of all people!?!?


Ever heard of reverse psychology? It worked last series.


----------



## Bosco (Apr 29, 2004)

I haven't watched hockey in years but I gotta say.."What a game!" Those guys were giving 100% for the whole game. 

Carolina's got an incredible goalie. He pretty much won the game for them. Robbed Edmonton on at least 3 occasions. I guess I'll have to watch the whole series now.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

It was an awesome game overall the pace was fast back and forth, totally unlike the Anaheim series. Refreshing to see this kind of hockey, I just wish our wheels didn't fall off in the 3rd.  Didn't help we went 0-7 on the powerplay.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Question now is who do the Oiler turn to for goaltending? Neither backup has had much ice time, let alone playoff experience. Oilers in 6 still for me.


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

That was a tough loss for the Oilers, but they certainly aren't out of the series. Buffalo's defensemen were, as the saying goes, 'dropping like flies' but Carolina wasn't able to take advantage and blow-out the Sabres.

James


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

No more Roli???  My dreams of taking on Robson St, Whyte Ave style, ruined.



Unless Conklin or Markennen step up their game. Smith, Pronger, you guys got a lot of shots to block.

Darn.


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

Game waz good until the Oilers lost! oh well I am really worried about Roli not in the lineup! 

Cam Ward played for the Red Deer Rebels for many many seasons until going to the Hurricanes by the way! now the rebels suck eggs! hehe I bet Cam ward is glad to be back in Alberta though...

good series I hope and may the best take the Cup..


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

It will be hard now for the Oilers because most cup winners have had stellar goaltending. Oilers defense has to step up even more than what it has already and forwards are going to have to keep pressure in the Carolina end more to keep the focus of who ever is going to be chosen to play in goal. Tall order for a team that has already accomplished so much this season. Go Oilers!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Tonight will tell if the Oilers have the metal to carry on without Roli. Sadly If they lose badly tonight, Carolina can get out the broom.

(I have to keep trying this reverse thing, it may be our only chance.)


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Think different", Sinc. Actually, think differently if you want to be correct in a grammatical sense.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

And powerplay, like Jeebus, 0-7... tsk tsk... that was the difference there, the powerplay... and the shorthanded goal to boot!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Have faith, my friends. Miracles do happen.

http://www.baseballhalloffame.org/exhibits/online_exhibits/1951/sounds/thomson_sound.mp3


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

On 18 April 1999, professional hockey star Wayne Gretzky played his final NHL game in New York. In tribute to the retiring superstar, the two singers of the Canadian and American anthems altered the words of their respective songs. The final words of the Canadian National Anthem (normally "O Canada, we stand on guard for thee") became "O Canada, we're going to miss Wayne Gretzky." The second to last line of "The Star-Spangled Banner" (normally "O'er the land of the free") was changed to "O'er the land of Wayne Gretzky."

They are bringing back Messier and Gretzky to sing a duet of "Onward Alberta". Go Oilers!!!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"On the Newfoundland shores, dimly seen through the mists of the deep, 
Where the foe's haughty host in dread silence reposes, 
What is that which the breeze, o'er the towering steep, 
As it fitfully blows, now conceals, now discloses? 
Now it catches the gleam of the morning's first beam, 
In full glory reflected now shines on the team: 
'Tis the Stanley Cup! O long may it shine
O'er the land of the free and the home of the Ralph Klein!"

With apologies to Francis Scott Key


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"While the storm clouds gather far across the sea,
Let us swear allegiance to a land that's free,
Let us all be grateful for a land so fair,
As we raise our voices in a solemn prayer: 

God Bless the Oilers.
The team that we love
Stand beside her, and guide her
Thru the night with a light from above.
From the mountains, to the prairies ,
To the oceans, white with foam.
God bless Edmonton
And bring The Cup home."

With apologies to Irving Berlin


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"This Cup is your Cup, This Cup is my Cup, 
From St.John's harbour, to Salt Spring Island,
From the Arctic Circle to the Great Lakes waters, 
This Cup was made for you and me."

With apologies to Woodie Guthrie.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"The Maple Leaf
Our Emblem Dear,
The Maple Leaf Forever.
God save our Cup and heaven bless,
The Stanley Cup Forever."


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Well, 3 zip and they don't have a chance. Get out the broom. XX) XX) XX)


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

Why are you spamming this thread Dr.G?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sinc, we are going to have to get you an Oilers jersey. Show some team spirit.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Why are you spamming this thread Dr.G?" Comprehab, it is not spam. I am trying to "rally the troops" so to speak. I am a Rangers fan, but I was going to root for any Canadian team that made it into the finals.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

My MSN nickname is officially rated R....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Just wait until they get back to Edmonton. Keep the Faith.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Dr. G maybe you should start watching the games now!  Still Oilers in 6!!!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

overkill said:


> Dr. G maybe you should start watching the games now!  Still Oilers in 6!!!


Not a bad idea overkill. Any port in a storm and all that.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Smyth, Peca and Pronger need to step up big time in game 3 and really get the momentum moving in the Oilers direction. Stick to their strengths and use the home crowd to their advantage. First goal for them has never been so important as it will be in game 3.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

So far, so good. 1 - 0 Oil late in the first, but they can't seem to get the power play working, 5 on 3 for nearly two minutes and nada.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I am still not watching. Go Oilers.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

http://www.americanrhetoric.com/mp3clips/newmoviespeeches/moviespeechknuterockneallamerican.mp3


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Told you so. Ye of little faith.

"This Cup is your Cup, This Cup is my Cup, 
From St.John's harbour, to Salt Spring Island,
From the Arctic Circle to the Great Lakes waters, 
This Cup was made for you and me."

With apologies to Woodie Guthrie.


"While the storm clouds gather far across the sea,
Let us swear allegiance to a land that's free,
Let us all be grateful for a land so fair,
As we raise our voices in a solemn prayer: 

God Bless the Oilers.
The team that we love.
Stand beside her, and guide her
Thru the night with a light from above.
From the mountains, to the prairies ,
To the oceans, white with foam.
God bless our Oilers
And bring The Cup home."

With apologies to Irving Berlin


"The Maple Leaf
Our Emblem Dear,
The Maple Leaf Forever.
God save our Cup and heaven bless,
The Stanley Cup Forever."


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Whew, scraped by tonight, but what an improvement in play and some great goal tending again. We have to believe!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I stand by what I wrote on May 19th --

"Oilers in 7. They are losing going in to the final minute of game 7 when Ryan Smyth ties it up with 45 seconds left in regulation time. A goal by Shawn Horcoff half way through the second OT wins it for the Oilers.

NOTE -- If I am exactly correct, I expect to be able to talk about doxies in ANY and ALL threads in which I choose to contribute. Fair enough???"

Tonight was just a preview of this pair of Oiler stars. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"We have to believe." Very true, Sinc.

http://www.baseballhalloffame.org/exhibits/online_exhibits/1951/sounds/thomson_sound.mp3


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Dr.G. said:


> NOTE -- If I am exactly correct, I expect to be able to talk about doxies in ANY and ALL threads in which I choose to contribute. Fair enough???"


Shouldn't you be in bed by now?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Yes, but I wanted to "see", in a virtual sense, the Oilers win tonight.


----------



## PirateMyke (Jul 14, 2005)

F**K yes... my EDMONTON OILERS WON!!!!! 2 - 1

KEEP IT UP OILERS... DONT LET THE AMERICANS GET OUR CUP!!!!!!!


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

OMG we needed that, I just love the absolute speed between the two teams, and good for the whole team to finally step up. Hopefully Markkenan can play strong the rest of the series. There are a few things about his playing style that I don't quite feel comfortable about (Roli = an awesome butterfly goalie, much like Kiprusoff, Markkenan = a sprawl out kinda goalie, kinda reminiscent of Tommy Salo, but hey it gets the job done). I'm still scratching my head on how did the 2nd goal go in, but it went in nonetheless


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

So I'm still waiting to hear Raffi Torres or Steve Staios answer the damn question from Scott Oake's Blackberry: Why is it best to marry in a church?

Answer the damn question Edmonton! WHY!!!!!!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Because foolish questions go unanswered in Alberta?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Keep the Faith, my friends. Edmonton in 7. Trust me on this predicition.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Great win for the Oilers...they are back in it!


----------



## manaia (Oct 1, 2005)

I find it funny to note Carolina has more players from Alberta than the Oliers do....

Glad to see a win tho'... Scrappy as it may be.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Series will be tied at 2 tonight. I look for the Oilers to come out flying and play some more offensive style game to really push back Carolina. The need a lot of momentum heading back to Caroline for game 5.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Series will be tied at 2 tonight. I look for the Oilers to come out flying and play some more offensive style game to really push back Carolina. The need a lot of momentum heading back to Caroline for game 5." Amen, brother. Amen.

Go Oilers!!!!!!!! Excelsior!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Go Oilers!!!! I shall not be watching you again tonight. Victory is within your grasp.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Oilers need to press hard in the 3rd or we head back to Carolina down 3-1 and thats not good looking at all! Pronger and Peca score and 3-2 Oilers win.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Hope you are right ok.


----------



## Apple101 (Jan 22, 2006)

Yeahhhhhhhhh!!!!!!! Oilers!!!!!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Sorry folks, but that is it. We're done. Toast. Bring out the golf clubs. Nice run though and they can be proud they one one game in the final.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

So painful. 
Sort of like watching the Sens in the post-season.  

But, Man, Carolina was HOT tonight.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Sorry folks, but that is it. We're done. Toast. Bring out the golf clubs. Nice run though and they can be proud they one one game in the final."

Ye of little faith................ALL of you.

Too bad you were not born to be New York Giants baseball fans, or you would understand that miracles DO happen when you least expect it.

http://www.baseballhalloffame.org/exhibits/online_exhibits/1951/sounds/thomson_sound.mp3

My predictions of an Oilers victory in OT of game #7 stands. Trust me on this prediction.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

OK, Dr. G., I'm going to trust you. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Have faith, Sinc. In the end, you shall be vindicated. Paix, mon frere.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Dr.G. said:


> ...Paix, mon frere.


Hmmm. I think Dr. G is a closet _*Habs*_ fan!
(Insert bagel-carrying, stylishly-attired, smiley icon here)


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Ok Oilers in 7 now


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Posted on May 19th, and even closer to reality now. We shall see.

"Oilers in 7. They are losing going in to the final minute of game 7 when Ryan Smyth ties it up with 45 seconds left in regulation time. A goal by Shawn Horcoff half way through the second OT wins it for the Oilers.

NOTE -- If I am exactly correct, I expect to be able to talk about doxies in ANY and ALL threads in which I choose to contribute. Fair enough???"


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Well, you live or die with your prediction each game now Dr. G.

Good luck to both you and the Oilers tonight!


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Dr.G. said:


> NOTE -- If I am exactly correct, I expect to be able to talk about doxies in ANY and ALL threads in which I choose to contribute. Fair enough???"


Fair enough in my books!  Let's hope you're right Dr. G.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Oilers 1 - 0 after 
16 seconds!

Pronger got it.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

One all.
Oilers looking shaken.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

2-1 Hurricanes.
2 goals on 3 power plays.
Oilers are looking slow and inaccurate.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

14 minutes into period one:
Oilers score on the power play:
2 - all!

(Dr. G has his eyes closed and his fingers in his ears.
Thanks, Dr. G!)


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I am not watching or following the game anywhere but here in ehMacLand, SoyMac.

Go Oilers!!!!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Sail on ship of state, sail on, oh union, strong and great! Humanity with all its fears, with all its hopes of future years, is hanging on thy fate!"

Henry Wadsworth Longfellow

Longfellow would have been an Oilers fan today.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

19:42 is Oilers lucky number:
3-2 Oilers, goal scored on power play!

Note to all players - don't touch the opposing goaltender!


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

Carolina gets its third power play goal!

The OilerCanes = GREAT HOCKEY!
This is a really exciting game! :clap:

Now 3 all.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

That was a piece of crap 3rd goal by Carolina. Goalie had the puck covered and he jammed his stick into the goalie.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"This is a really exciting game!" SoyMac, if you say so. I am counting on the play by play report here in this thread for the score and summary.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

We are going into overtime. 
The next goal decides whether Carolina is the 2006 Stanley Cup winner, or if Edmonton takes the series back home.

WHEW!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Keep us informed, SoyMac.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Ye of little faith. I am closer to my prediction tonight. We shall see.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Pisani is from Edmonton. Root for the hometeam has taken on a new meaning.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Game 6 here we come!!!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

That was a beautiful goal!!!!!!! :clap: :clap: 

One game at a time. One period at a time. One shift at a time. 

I believe Edmonton... I believe.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

ehMax said:


> That was a beautiful goal!!!!!!! :clap: :clap:
> 
> One game at a time. One period at a time. One shift at a time.
> 
> I believe Edmonton... I believe.


Well put Mr. Mayor!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

What a great game. I swear I heard the air go out of the stadium from here.
Poor Carolina.....what a downer.
More hockey ...yay. :clap:.....well a LITTLE more is okay.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

First overtime period:
2:30 - Oilers take a shot on Carolina and I can hear the "tang" as the puck hits the post.

At 3:35, Oilers trip a 'Cane and the Oilers get a penalty. The 'Canes go on a powerplay in sudden death OT. It looks like the end for the Oilers.

At 3:51, during the 'Canes powerplay, Oiler's Pisani picks up the puck at center and starts toward the 'Canes net. He's on an Edmonton short-handed break-away. Pisani aims the shot high, and...


Pisani scores!
Edmonton wins, short-handed, in overtime!

We'll see you in Edmonton for game six on Saturday!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Well, being under the weather with the flu has caused me to figure out how to get an Oilers win.

I watched the first period, then went to bed and woke up to car horns blaring on our crescent and I knew they had won.

Might have to try that again Saturday, but I hope this bug is gone by then. I'll just go to bed after period one!

Dr. G., your predictions lives and breathes.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

many of the referee's penalty calls were questionable
2 of Carolina's 3 goals were on the power play

oilers need to stay out of the box
referees seem to be calling many silly penalties


----------



## PirateMyke (Jul 14, 2005)

Oilers Won!!!! Whooo Hoooo!!!!!


----------



## Peter Scharman (Jan 4, 2002)

Was THAT any good?? Go Oilers! :clap: I love to see a good game end with a prety goal, not those cheap net scramble goals.


----------



## Aros (Oct 25, 2005)

Anyone going to game six besides me? On the glass tickets....behind edmonton....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Dr. G., your predictions lives and breathes." Sinc, " 'Vengence is Mine", saith the Lord", but vindication is mine today.

With Peter Scharman coming on to the 'Excelsior for Edmonton' bus, we are now headed for victory. I stand by my May 19th predictions. We shall see.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Aros said:


> Anyone going to game six besides me? On the glass tickets....behind edmonton....


I'll trade you my iMac for your hockey tickets.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

dona83, I have an invite to sit in Cal Nichols' private box, but can't make the trip because of my promise to him and the team not to watch them until they win the Cup. Who knew that Cal Nichols was a dachshund breeder himself??? If you are willing to have one of the doxie pups sit in your lap, you may use my invite and watch Edmonton win 3-2 ....... again in OT.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

That was a great game last night. I only watched a few minutes here and ther but caught the winning goal. Man, what a great goal. Carolina must be kicking themselves ffor giving away that puck like that. Passing it right in front of two Oilers, no surprise one of them stole it and ran with it.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Dr.G. said:


> dona83, I have an invite to sit in Cal Nichols' private box, but can't make the trip because of my promise to him and the team not to watch them until they win the Cup. Who knew that Cal Nichols was a dachshund breeder himself??? If you are willing to have one of the doxie pups sit in your lap, you may use my invite and watch Edmonton win 3-2 ....... again in OT.


Cal and I had an office across the hall from each other for 10 years. A real gentleman and have been to his box numerous times.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Will be interesting to see how the Oilers start off in game 6. Less penalties need to be taken, and some solid two way play by the Oiler forwards should get them the win and force what will be a fantastic game 7. Go Oilers!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sinc, then you should join us in Cal's box..........or at least be with one of the doxies since I shall be nowhere near Edmonton, or even watching the game.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Yea I think I'll hang out with my ex-Edmonton buds here in Vancouver.  Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

dona83, then we shall all celebrate tomorrow from coast to coast.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

*Countdown*

31 Hours, 19 Minutes 'til game SIX!

OH! GEEZ!

_Now must change my underpants..._


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

What is everyone's pre-game meal? I think mine will be Pasta


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Amen.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Amen.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Game time is coming up very soon. Could use a nice break from all the soccer I have been taking in over the past couple of days...Let go Oilers!!!


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

I need to find a local pud as I moved to guelph. This is going to be a really good game, or it could be bad if the oilers don't skate. I think they have the confidence and are at home. If they win tonight they could go on to win Lord Stanley's cup...cheers everyone!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

I am again not going to watch. I shall rely on the likes of all of you to keep me posted. Thus, the Oilers shall win tonight and move on to game 7 and victory. Excelsior!!!


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Wow the the Oilers are on FIRE!!!! :clap:


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

2-0 heading into the last period. Oilers seem to let off the peddle near the end of the second. They need to come out flying again and kill any momentum that Carolina is trying to carry over. I will say that calling for a time out was the right thing by Laviolette and it seems to have sparked some energy in the Canes. Only 5 shots through 2 periods is the major reason why they are down by two.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Wow !!!  Ward is incredible but I think while the save looked good it's gonna be 3-0

oooohhh that was reallly reallllly close. Most of his glove was over the line. Still terrific hockey.

There we go - 3-0 legit. :clap:

Game 7 here we come. 4-0..it could have been double that.
Well done Oilers.


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

WOW, I really wish I could be watching the game! GO OILERS thats the way to do it! 

Remember, Stanley cup oh those oilers are gonna win!:clap:

4-0 for the Oil in the third....SWEEEEEET


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

Woooooooooooooot!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I BELIEVE!!!!!!

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

They came out hungry and played their game tonight. Canes looked tired as Neal and Cole picked out during the game. Interesting to see who will be affected most by the long flight back to Carolina.

5-3 final on Monday night for Edmonton. The cup returns to the city of champions! Go Oilers!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Same result, Overkill, but I stand by my May 19th prediction --

"Oilers in 7. They are losing going in to the final minute of game 7 when Ryan Smyth ties it up with 45 seconds left in regulation time. A goal by Shawn Horcoff half way through the second OT wins it for the Oilers.

NOTE -- If I am exactly correct, I expect to be able to talk about doxies in ANY and ALL threads in which I choose to contribute. Fair enough???"


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

If you're correct Dr. G, I hope that each thread is filled with doxies


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Overkill, I would rather your score, because then there is no doubt. In OT, anything can happen.

http://www.baseballhalloffame.org/exhibits/online_exhibits/1951/sounds/thomson_sound.mp3


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Wow! Not an Oilers fan, but what energy in the Rexall Centre tonight.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

You gotta wonder how much that overtime shorthanded goal in game 5 impacted both teams.



















Talk about a series turning point.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

OH YESSSSSSSSS baby!

This is the feeling, Monday is going to absolutely ROCK.

My friend predicts it'll be Pronger taking a "shot" from the point that goes to Hemsky where he then tips it off to Horcoff on the other side who tips it in past Ward who is being distracted by Smyth. The Oilers already figured out to get to Ward they have to be all over him and they certainly got the job done.

Boojah!


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

*Hey Sinc, are you there?*

Where are you SINC and do you still BELIEVE? lets go baby..bring the cup back to EDMONTON!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

imactheknife said:


> Where are you SINC and do you still BELIEVE? lets go baby..bring the cup back to EDMONTON!


I was in Sask with two buddies watching the game, but I quit after the first so they would win.

Back home now and tomorrow the cup shall be ours!


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

After many years of living in Edmonton, I'm now trying to catch these final games while I drive across the country.

I saw game 6 on a fuzzy TV (with rabbit ears) in a motel about an hour outside of Sault Ste. Marie. Given the very limited progress I made today (bloody awful weather... my wipers couldn't keep up with the rain) I expect I'll be somewhere in Quebec tomorrow night for the final.

I'm predicting the Oliers take it, but, without the home ice advantage, it will be a close game.

Cheers (from Sudbury)


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

*Countdown*

18 Hours, 26 Minutes til Game Seven.  

May be why I have insomnia tonight.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Game 7 tonight in Carolina with it all on the line. It looks like the Oilers have been able to solve Ward the past couple of games and need to carry their success in scoring to tonight for sure. I think Carolina will be coming fast out of the gates for the game and the Oilers will need to whether the storm before they can start to play their game halfway through the first period. Still a 5-3 final for Edmonton tonight. Go Oilers!


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Let's hope for your score, Overkill.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Keep it in mind that Ward's still a good goalie, it's just that the Oilers were able to exploit the Carolina defense and therefore Ward. Oilers won game 5 because they played hard and stuck to their guns. Oilers won game 6 because they played hard and Carolina didn't show up. Oilers just need to play hard in game 7. Win or lose, I'm proud of my Oilers.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Damn - Carolina put a seeing eye puck in play.
How many legs and sticks did that navigate!!!!


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

1-0 CAR, sometimes i hate when im right! EDM need to weather the storm and then press hard in the last 10 mins of the first.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Overkill, I think that my May 19th prediction is now a bit closer than your prediciton. Still, the end result is the same with the Cup coming back to Canada.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

I will take either at this time Dr. G.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I watched period one. From now on, I shall only listen to ensure an Oilers win. GO OIL!


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Need to kill the penalty and score in the first five minutes of the second. Maybe a lucky bounce or two!

Edit: well they just had their two bounces in the first 2 mins and missed both!


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

2-0 CAR. EDM needs to get one back now. Penalties will cost them the cup.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

My prediction....

Next goal wins the cup. 

If Edmonton scores one now and makes it 2-1 going into the 3rd, it will be theirs. If Caralina scores one now.... (I'll just change my prediction)


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

HOLY COW....

2 Man advantage!!!! :yikes:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

That was the saddest 2 man advantage I've ever seen. 

Someone pass Edmonton a memo.... their trailing 2-0 in the Stanley Cup final. 
Go for the friggin net and shoot the puck!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

Arrrgh!

Smythe did not deserve that hooking call... he tapped the guy's stick... that's called a check, not a hook.

Unless the Oilers can play the best 3rd period of their lives, this doesn't look good.

It's also about time the Oilers got a bounce in their favour... the bloody rink is against them!


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Wow Pisani again! Conn Smyth for me if Oilers win just because he scored now  2-1 CAR...cmon Oilers!


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

*Dammnit!*

all over      

the 'cane deserved it.

Bloody empty net


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Well done Oilers...congrats to Carolina, a series to remember for sure.


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

Dr. G, you were as close on your prediction compared to anyone else I guess, so please may the forum be yours for you and the Doxies


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Good game - no shame anywhere -so close to a tieing goal.
Enjoyable hockey :clap:


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

*The oilers played well... but Carolina was a better team*

no question. the hurricanes deserved the win. No faulting the Oilers, but Carolina played better.

Good series.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Well done Oilers, you made us a real series. )


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Proud of my hometown Oilers. My team, for now, for life. They played a very awesome playoffs to totally cancel out their almost mediocre regular season. Good job boys.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"Dr. G, you were as close on your prediction compared to anyone else I guess, so please may the forum be yours for you and the Doxies." Thank you for the permission, Overkill, but it is just not the same.


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

if only the oilers hadn't squandered that 3-0 lead in game 1.....


----------



## overkill (May 15, 2005)

MACSPECTRUM said:


> if only the oilers hadn't squandered that 3-0 lead in game 1.....


if only Saku did not get injured in their series against Carolina, it would have been an all Canadian final  Or so I would have assumed.


----------

